# Short on money but husband unable to work



## moonstone999 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello all, I'm glad I found this forum. I've been lurking for a little while and now I'll post my own. 

My dear husband and I will be married 6 years in August. We have a 5 year old daughter. I am a teacher, DH is a construction worker/carpenter. In the last few years I was working full time as a teacher, paying the bills, and taking college classes at night to earn my credential. DH's work slowed down with the economy, so he became part time stay-at-home dad for our daughter and took side jobs here and there as my schedule allowed. 

Now that I'm done with my college classes, DH is trying to get more work and we really need the money. While I was in school we were living paycheck to paycheck. 

However, after 20-odd years of being in the construction biz DH's back is in terrible shape and he is in pain on a daily basis from a blown disc and sciatica. DH is also rather depressed from the pain and calls himself a "loser" that he's not a millionaire by now.

Part of me wants to say to him "OK, time for you to get a job and bring in some $$ which we really need!"

Another part of me is looking into possibility of DH qualifying for disability. Even a little bit would help out.

Anyone in this boat?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not in the same boat. But I do have a suggestion for you.

He did pay social security in the past right? He might be able to get Social Security Disability. It's different from SSI.

He will need a doctor to say that he's disabled. 

I believe that with SSD he's bring in what he would bring in from SS if he was retired.

Depending on your income, family size, etc you all might qualify for EBT right now as well.

It's worth checking into.


----------



## moonstone999 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you for your reply, EleGirl. DH has been paying into social security, so it's an option. 
I guess next is to convince him to go to the doctor. We've been fighting with our crappy HMO for a year now to let him see a back surgeon or pain specialist.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I am. I broke my neck 4 years ago and live in daily pain. I'm disabled and housebound. I applied for disability, but was denied which is silly. I literally can only leave my house for doctor appointments. I understand how your husband feels. I often feel like a failure as a wife. I do my best to stay positive on a daily basis though. I don't want to make everyone else uncomfortable by me complaining. I do not tell others how I'm feeling, I hide it. However, I get called lazy, faking it, ect from my parents and their side of the family. I do my best to ignore them. They are convinced that I am able to fix this pain. The surgeons will not touch my two herniated discs until they worsen. I've had one spinal fusion already. I'm not faking this and it's an awful way to live. I'm trapped in my own body.

We live paycheck to paycheck. My husband is extremely supportive though. I'd be much worse without him. He is working 3 jobs at this moment. One part time job is ending unfortunately. His college online courses are ending. The program is being eliminated which is a bummer. He truly enjoys teaching online or in class even though it was part time. It is his choice to work 2 part time jobs along with his full time. I keep asking him to cut back, but he is happy.

Our Heath care costs just under 2k per month. The last two years it was over 2k monthly. This is what's eating our paycheck. If I had a job, I'd carry the insurance. It would save us quite a bit monthly.

Luckily my husband is supportive of me. He didn't sign up for a broken wife. He is right there by my side every step of the way. I'd do the same for him if I had to. I think he forgets how much pain I endure every second of my life. He says I'm lucky to stay home. I'd rather work a physical exhausting job then to stay home in pain. I do as much as I can around the house. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

My local newspaper pays $1200 a month for throwing the newspaper a few hours each morning. You sit in the car and toss it out the window. 

I made $500 and up each week delivering pizzas a few hours in the evenings.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I am currently a student and I am unable to work because stress excaberates my medical problem. I simply cannot handle working and studying at the same time. 

The other issue is that I am very traumatised by the workplace bullying I have been subjected to. I have been threatened physically and had coworkers go the HR just to smear me. One woman complained that she "didn't think I was wearing a bra" (I was) I have had idiots make racist comments and bosses laugh at me when I tell them. These experiences led to a loss of confidence when starting a new job; the last time I went to another crappy call centre, I wept the whole journey there. 

I am studying to work in doctor's offices, hospitals and any other health institutions. These places have no time for drama and immaturity from workers and the HR is ironclad. Nobody needs an education to work in a crappy call centre, but a college education is needed to do what I am studying. Medical offices and hospitals do not just hire any broad off the street who can read. 

I don't know why female coworkers hate me so much! :scratchhead::scratchhead: I do what I am asked, I am polite and I never try to make them look bad. It is a mystery that no men give me a hard time.


----------



## bluelaser (May 26, 2012)

FirstYearDown said:


> I don't know why female coworkers hate me so much! :scratchhead::scratchhead: I do what I am asked, I am polite and I never try to make them look bad. It is a mystery that no men give me a hard time.


Are you really good looking? That could explain it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

While I think I am just average, I know I am better looking than many the women who talk sh!t about me. Most of them are very overweight or hideous. A lot of them are unhappily single.


----------



## tennisstar (Dec 19, 2011)

One thing at work that drives me crazy ate the women who come in late and leave early. Just make sure that's not why they don't like you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

If that was the reason, I would not have mentioned my issues at work.

I don't expect anyone to appreciate a lazy coworker.


----------

